

Facebook Apps Can Now Use Chat To Go Viral - jeremynolan
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/05/facebook-apps-can-now-use-chat-to-go-viral/

======
michaelk
Considering the lack of technical sophistication on the part of the vast
majority of facebook users, it seems that Zuckerberg and company are just
asking for trouble.

